# Cornhole board finishing question



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am in the process of making some cornhole boards. I primed, painted and striped the boards with semi-gloss paint. I am going to apply a decal to the center of the board. I know i can put poly acrylic over the entire design when its done. 
My question is, I have raised paint lines where the tape for the design was applied. Should i sand the painted lines with very fine paper before applying the poly acrylic? Or put on a few coats of ploy then try and sand down the painted lines?

I know sanding will dull the finish of the paint if I sand before I poly it. But will the poly bring back the semi gloss shine to the sanded areas?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Around here nobody would notice a few raised paint lines. 
Especially in the condition they are in when playing this game.
I just used gloss enamel paint on mine and they work fine.


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would put a few coats of poly on then sand it. I'd be too afraid of screwing up the nice paint job and having to redo it. On another note, if I have friends over to hang out and play cornhole and one of them points out the raised lines, he can hit the road.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input Crank, and I know what you mean by the condition of the players. But I have a little OCD problem when it comes to finishing projects a certain way. I know the decal will pose a small problem and it will take quite a few coats of poly to get a smooth and even finish, that's why I want to get rind of the raised paint lines also.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks derric, I was thinking the same thing. A few coats of poly then do the sanding with fine sandpaper. Then a whole lot more coats of ply and sanding in between.


----------



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

Skippy906 I want to build some of these. 2 questions where did u get the plans and where can I get collegiate decals for say LSU Tigers?


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> Skippy906 I want to build some of these. 2 questions where did u get the plans and where can I get collegiate decals for say LSU Tigers?
> 
> - cajunworkshop


I know your question is for Skippy, but I just built a pair and remember the dimensions. Regulation sized boards are 4' long, 2' wide rectangle. Drill a 6" diameter hole 12" in from the side, and 9" down from the top, this where the center of your hole needs to be. The back needs to be 12" high from the ground and front 3". More detailed plans are probably readily available on the Internet, but those are the dimensions.


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Where else would you get the dimensions, beside the American Cornhole Association….LOL. Yes, it is a website and I have even seen it on TV before. All joking aside, the boards are to their specs, 4'x2', 1/2 plywood. The front of the board is 2 1/2 inches high and the back is 12" off the ground. (That is a 12 degree cut on the bottom of the legs) The hole is 6" round, and centered in the board and 9" down from the top.

As for the logo, I used a 12" decal I got from a shop dedicated for our team, or you can order one online I am sure. After I painted the boards and put the decal on, I put 5 coats of polyacrylic on them.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the post, new to the South and being a woodworker the good olé boys at work keep insisting I make these. The have a a *********************************** ck list they made for me and this is it along with potted meat and so on.









I have a feeling I'll be making a bunch of these.

recently watched The Cornhole world championship, aren't you kidding me ? They never miss, bank shots air mail they were amazing. You won't be seeing me there I'm guessing. 
Thx


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

As a not very good player, all I can say is, "more raised lines, please." Actually, if you add some of that non-skid stair tread stuff just above the hole, that would be even better. 

Don't worry about sanding the paint. Do some sanding on the poly, but don't burn through. With the bags sliding over the surface constantly, they'll get nice and smooth eventually.


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone here probably already knows this but I was fairly new to woodworking and used an oil based poly for my boards thinking that it would hold up better than water based. My design called for a lot of white surface and they were beautiful until the sun yellowed them after only a couple of uses. Be sure to use water based poly!


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Don t worry about sanding the paint. Do some sanding on the poly, but don t burn through. With the bags sliding over the surface constantly, they ll get nice and smooth eventually.
> 
> - Tony1212


The way we play, it would take forever to get the bags to smooth out the surface! we miss the whole board more often than not lol.


----------

